

Ask HN: Is the Android Developer Console not updating for any of you? - dpcan

It's been 4+ days for me since my Android Developer Console has updated download or sales counts.<p>Sales are coming through and people are able to download my apps, but the "counts" don't seem to be updating anywhere.<p>I haven't seen a response from Google.  Maybe this will get their attention, the forum thread below doesn't seem to be getting any internal feedback as of yet either.<p>http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Android+Market/thread?tid=62421154b5203024&#38;hl=en
======
melling
My download count hasn't updated for a few days. Someone must be on vacation
at Google.

